# Wind Break Plans



## LineStretcher (Oct 31, 2003)

Great plans!

I need to build something like this for quick trips out on the river.

Your pictures are great but I can't quite make out the dimensions on the drawing.

Could you please post the overall dimensions so I could get an idea of how high the folding sides are etc. (It looks like 34") 

Also - Did you use a piano hinge for the sides? 

Thanks again riverboy for posting such a great plan.

LineStretcher


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Riverboy:
My E-mail is [email protected]
Thanks a lot


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

linestrecher

the overall dimesions are 36" length by 15" width, the height is about 17" when closed. The length of the sides that stand up are 35" on 1 side and 35 1/2" on the other. You want one side a 1/2 longer, so it will not bind up when folding it up. The length and the height of the sides can be custom design for taller guys. I am 5' 10" and I do not have much head clearance. If you are a taller guy you may want to make the length longer. I used a contiunious hinge (thats what they call them in a McMaster Carr catolog) I believe its the same as a piano hinge. Any questions or you get stumped feel free to ask!!!



Jim 

Check your email!!! Any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I fasten all the sides toghter with 1" long dry wall screws. Its very important you pre-drill before you screw the screw's in. it will reduce splitting and cracking of the OSB. I also would recommand a good coat of wood glue. I didnt do it to mine but I wish sometimes I did.

Another good thing to do is add a few small drainage holes. This way when you spill you minnow bucket you dont have standing water!!! 

There is all kinds of mods you can do to it, Rod holders, Tackle box storage, Heat sheilds, Minnow bucket holder, hooks for hats and jackets, the most important I think would have to be the beer can holder!!!


----------



## LineStretcher (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks alot riverboy!

I've got a bunch of end cuts of 7/16 OSB left over from a shed I built this summer and I been looking for a use for it.

I stumbled across this site while looking for folding shanty plans (another project in the works) and saw your sled.
It's looks perfect for short trips out.

It's very cool of you to take the time to answer questions and post your plans.

I will be starting this project soon and I'm already engineering a beer holder 

Thanks again,

LineStretcher


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

line stretcher

No problem. First off welcome to the site!!! 

Thats exactlly why I built this sled is for the quick after work trips, I used to go with just a bucket of gear but the wind would always kill me. I seen a couple of these style sleds on the river one day and I had to have one. I think I spent maybe $50 on all the material (wood, hinges, screws, tarp, etc.) and it took maybe a weekend to build. I have used it for about 4 years now. I am going upgrade this year and get a 1 man flip style shanty but over the years the sled has served its purposes.

You will have to share your design on your beer holder!!!


----------



## LineStretcher (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll try to post some pictures when I'm done.

Thanks for the welcome, it looks like a great site!


----------

